

New iPhone5 photos leak, comparison to previous models - ck2
http://www.nowhereelse.fr/nouvel-iphone-5-photos-comparatives-70190/

======
ck2
Sorry, I missed there actually was yet another source the article referenced -
you sometimes have to follow these repost chains for dozens of sites.

<http://pic.digi.sohu.com/group-376571.shtml>

<http://m4.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/39/61/Img4176139_n.jpg>
<http://m1.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/40/61/Img4176140_n.jpg>
<http://m2.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/41/61/Img4176141_n.jpg>
<http://m2.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/42/61/Img4176142_n.jpg>
<http://m2.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/43/61/Img4176143_n.jpg>
<http://m2.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/44/61/Img4176144_n.jpg>
<http://m2.biz.itc.cn/pic/new/n/45/61/Img4176145_n.jpg>

~~~
myko
There is no way something this ugly is the next iPhone.

~~~
ck2
These are probably smuggled out rejects from the assembly line with maybe a
few touchups?

